# HELP ME IDENTIFY BOTTLE!



## Jesse James (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok i was digging in my backyard and found an entire bottle dump, i have hundreds of bottles and ive looked most up online for hours and CANNOT find how much they are worth, three that im really stuck on are a Wilsons "Thats All" glass bottle with (D861 12-8) printed on the bottom of the bottle, a crapload of glass Rheingold Chug-A-Mug bottles from the early 60s i think, they are all brown with white lettering on them and old Dad's Root Beer bottles with the letters embedded in the bottles, the Wilson bottle and Dads bottles are both Clear, if ANYONE knows how much these bottles are worth can u please help me out? thanks : )
 BTW if pictures would help greatly let me know, and ill upload them


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey Jesse,

 Thanks for visiting A-BN, and, yes, photos would help.

 Is your Wilson's a miniature? Does it look like this one?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



From.

 Unless yours is labelled and/or nicely embossed, I shouldn't think the value to be very much. The Chug-a-Mugs may have some nostalgic collector value to Rheingold fans, but they are of fairly recent manufacture. 

 Sounds as if you have found a 1930's to 1960's dump. What else did you find? Show us some dump photos, please. If you looked around this site at all, you saw that photos are pretty much the currency of understanding what we talk about. So give us some thing to consider.


----------

